
Google Misleading: The Size Of The Web And The Size Of Their Index Are Very Different - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/25/googles-misleading-blog-post-on-the-size-of-the-web/
======
wave
_That may be true today [Google having the most comprehensive index of any
search engine], but it probably won’t be true next week (check back here
then)_

Is there another search engine coming to the market that is even better than
Google?

~~~
aneesh
It's pretty close to impossible for a newcomer to suddenly index more of the
web than Google. It's gotta be Yahoo or Live. The question is which one? And
how'd they do it?

One of the TC commenters suggested that it's due to MSFT indexing facebook ...

~~~
bdotdub
Microsoft just announced their new search engine ... maybe that?

~~~
trs90
cuill?

~~~
aneesh
I heard that rumor too. If so, I'm impressed.

------
tlrobinson
I thought this was a given. I never assumed that "size of web" == "size of our
index".

